# Cursor No Show



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Yesterday on my desktop, after updates had loaded, my cursor was missing. I have to manually shut computer down because I can't navigate to shut down properly or check control panel. I checked mouse on laptop. Its fine.Could someone please help.thanks

Windows 8
google chrome


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your system isn't finding the mouse for some reason. What brand & model is it? Does it require a driver? Did you try another USB port?

Easiest fix might be to just use a different mouse.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

unplug it and replug it. 
My keyboard stopped working, I have a cat that takes the long way around the desk sometimes, probably brushed up against the cable. Unplugged it and plugged it back in, it worked.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Your system isn't finding the mouse for some reason. What brand & model is it? Does it require a driver? Did you try another USB port?
> 
> Easiest fix might be to just use a different mouse.


Nevada,its a Gateway SX2110G-UW24 Not sure about driver.Tried another port,samething. The mouse works on my laptop.



mnn2501 yep,changed ports still no cursor


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bopeep said:


> Nevada,its a Gateway SX2110G-UW24


I meant the brand & model of mouse, not computer.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Its a Gateway can't make out model # it works on my laptop. I also tried an older Dell mouse, It to works on laptop but not the desktop. Could it be a driver and if so what do I do? I can;t click on anything. thanks


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it a wireless? if so have you changed batteries? also wireless mice have on/off buttons


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Is it a wireless? if so have you changed batteries? also wireless mice have on/off buttons


 No the mice are wired. Ived tried three mice.they all power up until the start page,then they turn off.Can't click on anything.Also tried on three different usb ports.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't use Windows but you should be able to start it up in Safe mode and check to see if the mouse is working with generic drivers. While in Safe mode open the settings area and see what mouse driver you are using. You also should be able to do some navigation with cursor keys and the use of Alt, Ctrl. You should be able to do a proper shutdown with Alt, Ctrl, Delete pressed together a couple of times. 

If you can navigate to your mouse settings you might be able to change the driver, as another possibility do a roll back of the update to a previous working condition.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

MattB4 said:


> I don't use Windows but you should be able to start it up in Safe mode and check to see if the mouse is working with generic drivers. While in Safe mode open the settings area and see what mouse driver you are using. You also should be able to do some navigation with cursor keys and the use of Alt, Ctrl. You should be able to do a proper shutdown with Alt, Ctrl, Delete pressed together a couple of times.
> 
> If you can navigate to your mouse settings you might be able to change the driver, as another possibility do a roll back of the update to a previous working condition.


 How do you start in a safe mode in Windows 8? thanks


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Read about it at http://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

MattB4 said:


> Read about it at http://www.howtogeek.com/107511/how-to-boot-into-safe-mode-on-windows-8-the-easy-way/


 Thanks but the 2nd paragraph says click. No click with a dead mouse and no cursor to move around. Once I log on and the start screen pops up,the mouse is dead on arival 

d


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

bopeep said:


> Thanks but the 2nd paragraph says click. No click with a dead mouse and no cursor to move around. Once I log on and the start screen pops up,the mouse is dead on arival
> 
> d


 You then go back to the basics, before mice.
Use your Arrow keys Up, Down, left, right to move around the screen and when you land on what you should 'click on' you then press the enter button.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

bopeep said:


> Thanks but the 2nd paragraph says click. No click with a dead mouse and no cursor to move around. Once I log on and the start screen pops up,the mouse is dead on arival
> 
> d


 It also mentions how you can use shift plus F8 key during startup.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> You then go back to the basics, before mice.
> Use your Arrow keys Up, Down, left, right to move around the screen and when you land on what you should 'click on' you then press the enter button.


 there is no cursor to move.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

MattB4 said:


> It also mentions how you can use shift plus F8 key during startup.


tried that but it does not work. When I turn computer on the mouse lightd up as the MSN page automatically logs me in. Then it goes to the Windows 8 start page with all the apps. Now the mouse'es light is off and no cursor is present. thanks


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Look, this is a long shot, but something similar just happened to me on my laptop. Unbeknownst to me, there is a Function key that turns the mouse pad and cursor on and off. It's just a toggle switch, and I accidentally hit it without realizing it was there. Took me awhile to figure it out, but all I needed to do was hit the Function key a second time to toggle it back on. Problem solved.

I realize you're working on a desktop and I can't think why any desktop would need such a function, but like I said... a long shot. It might be something just that simple.

Good luck!


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Doing a google search of your problem it looks like Raeven might have your solution. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...appeared/0814da98-0e28-4a3c-b0a1-8125440eacab


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Raeven said:


> Look, this is a long shot, but something similar just happened to me on my laptop. Unbeknownst to me, there is a Function key that turns the mouse pad and cursor on and off. It's just a toggle switch, and I accidentally hit it without realizing it was there. Took me awhile to figure it out, but all I needed to do was hit the Function key a second time to toggle it back on. Problem solved.
> 
> I realize you're working on a desktop and I can't think why any desktop would need such a function, but like I said... a long shot. It might be something just that simple.
> 
> Good luck!


 Thanks but I don't have that key. I did try the F5 key,still nothing.Thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

MattB4 said:


> Doing a google search of your problem it looks like Raeven might have your solution. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...appeared/0814da98-0e28-4a3c-b0a1-8125440eacab


Sure got my hopes up,but don't have that key and I did try the F5,but no change.Thanks anyway


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

bopeep said:


> there is no cursor to move.


No there won't be a "curser" to move. 
But there will be a Spot that is Highlighted. And you Start with that and Move that Highted spot back and forth up and down till you get where you want to be.

This Safe Mode is usually in DOS

So you move around the screen with the arrow keys.* One word is highlighted *and you then Scroll Down with the Down Arrow and if in another column you move over to that one with the right arrow and so on. You will see this Highlighted AREA move when using the arrow keys.
And when you get where you want to be, where you would normally Click on a word You just Press the ENTER Key

This DOS Mode is what things were like and done before Mice's and Cursers~! LOL The Arrow Keys and Enter Keys is how you moved around the DOS screen


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bopeep said:


> Sure got my hopes up,but don't have that key and I did try the F5,but no change.Thanks anyway


Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I thought we were discussing a mouse, not a built-in touchpad. If that's the case then the activation or deactivation of the touchpad is irrelevant to this problem.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I thought we were discussing a mouse, not a built-in touchpad. If that's the case then the activation or deactivation of the touchpad is irrelevant to this problem.


 You are right..Mice and or cursers This danged thing is making me curse lol.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

"IT'S FIXED" :clap:I made it to the BIOS and like "bull in a china shop"made my way around and came out with a pointer and mouse working again. I established a restore point a week before last Thursdays updates that I think caused the problem,or at least that"s when I lost mouse control.Anyway *thank you all*:bow: for helping me through this situation. Wish I could be more specific with what the problem was,but I can't. Anyway *Thanks again,bp*


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Glad you have it working again. Good job in fixing it even if you are not sure what was wrong. :clap:


----------

